# Frozen chicken necks



## acountryrose (Apr 21, 2007)

I started feeding my almost 2 year old dog frozen chicken necks in the summer as a treat on a hot day. I have since been told this is not a good thing, despite the fact that she absolutely loves them and has had no bad health effects. Since being told this is not a good thing, I now give her room temp bones, whilst she will eat them, she is not as keen, as she is on the frozen and now won't eat the whole neck. Anyone got any advice or know of any true health reasons not to feed dogs frozen bones. Regards Rose


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

I have no idea why it would be said not to feed them frozen, my dogs LOVE their "meatsicles" they really take their time chewing and licking them.
ETA: what was the reasoning you recieved for them being bad?


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

Some say not to feed frozen bones because it is bad on dogs teeth.

If you are looking for a good frozen treat for your dog dearing the summer look into frosty paws.

http://www.frostypawstreats.com/FrostyPaws/

You also can make it yourself.
http://www.diamondpaws.com/health/treats/frosty.htm


----------



## allforcanis (Apr 22, 2007)

Sometimes dogs may find it difficult to digest frozen foods. May you should try comparing the stools when given frozen to now being into room temp foods.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I was going to ask a question but I thin LUVN answered it already so perhaps the reason they don't want dogs to have frozen bones or chicken necks is because they could chip a tooth or break a tooth off--that is the only thing I could think of.


----------



## allforcanis (Apr 22, 2007)

plus the transition time for the dog from frozen to room temp food may take beyond expected. So it shouldn't be that the frozen is the only option available.


----------



## acountryrose (Apr 21, 2007)

allforcanis said:


> Sometimes dogs may find it difficult to digest frozen foods. May you should try comparing the stools when given frozen to now being into room temp foods.


Thanks for your reply. Never thought to do that, but will do now. Thanks, Cheers.


----------



## mookie (Apr 3, 2007)

Let them thaw out, but don't put them in the microwave or anything like that. Just let them naturally cool down.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I usually put mine in the fridge for a while, they thaw out rather quickly--if I put them in in the morning my dog is ready to have it for dessert in the evening.


----------



## minischnauzer (Apr 23, 2007)

We bought our second dog from a top notch breeder who has over 1000 champions... blah blah. Anyway, we feed our dogs a natural diet and she strongly recommended giving the dogs neck bones. However, giving them to the dogs frozen can only add to the problems because (like someone already replied) they are very hard and can break and chip the dogs teeth. Also, when frozen, they become more brittle, which can splinter in the dogs throat or even stomach. So if you give them, for the safety of your animal, please do thaw them. If the dogs aren't that keen on eating them thawed, maybe they don't really want them to begin with?

Which brings me to another cautionary tale about the necks - our dogs loved them so we bought them in boxes only to find out later that it could've been behind a thyroid imbalance problem in the oldest girl. The thing is, most of the necks that are sold are not organic, which means the chickens were plied with hormones to make them grow bigger and faster. The bad news is that most of these hormones (and especially high concentrations of lead, which is poisonous) remain concentrated in the bones, and too much of this is very bad for your dogs. 

I really hope this dissuades at least one of you from feeding non-organic chicken necks to your dogs, especially frozen ones. It may help you save some major vet bills (thyroid imbalances are expensive!), and even more serious heartache. 

Best to all


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

wow, that is great advice minischnauzer--no wonder someone I was speaking with gets her chicken necks from Whole Foods (she must pay a bundle). I personally don't feed chicken necks, stick to the raw meaty bones but always thaw them.


----------



## jonswilliam (May 14, 2020)

acountryrose said:


> I started feeding my almost 2 year old dog frozen chicken necks in the summer as a treat on a hot day. I have since been told this is not a good thing, despite the fact that she absolutely loves them and has had no bad health effects. Since being told this is not a good thing, I now give her room temp bones, whilst she will eat them, she is not as keen, as she is on the frozen and now won't eat the whole neck. Anyone got any advice or know of any true health reasons not to feed dogs frozen bones. Regards Rose


hi...
this link will help you to get the frozen chicken 









Buy Frozen Chicken at Wholesale Price | Victoria Seara Frozen Chicken


Victoria Seara Provides Wholesale high-quality Frozen Chicken Breast, Feets, Wings, Mortadella, Offals, Frozen Whole Chicken & Skinless Boneless Chicken




victoriasearafrozenchicken.com


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Thirteen year old thread. The OP is long gone. I'd say that everyone else is, as well, since I don't recognize any of the names.


----------

